# Es Solo Un Cuento Tomenlo Así



## MrCarlos (Ago 17, 2009)

Mucho Cuidado Con La Interpretación De Los Resultados De Nuestros Experimentos.
No Nos Ocurra Como a Un Científico Con Su Ranita:

Se Ve Un Científico Con Su Libreta De Notas Bajo El Brazo; Sobre Una Mesa Su Ranita Para Experimentos.
El Científico Dice a Su Ranita -Brinca, Brinca- y La Ranita Brinca y El Científico Mide La Altura Hasta Donde La Ranita Saltó.
Apunta En Su Libreta "Rana Con 4 Patas Brinca 20 cm."
Le Corta Una Patita y Le Dice De Nuevo -Brinca, Brinca- y La Ranita Brinca y El Científico Mide La Altura Hasta Donde La Ranita Saltó.
Apunta En Su Libreta "Rana Con 3 Patas Brinca 15 cm."......
Asi, Hasta Que Le Cortó La Cuarta Patita y Le Vuelve a Decir -Brinca, Brinca- Pero La Ranita No Brincaba, 
Le Gritaba -! Brinca, Brinca !- Pero La Ranita No Brincaba.
Toma El Científico Su Libreta De Notas y Escribe "Las Ranas Oyen Por Las Patas".

Es Muy Importante Experimentar Para Comprobar Nuestras Teorías .
Pero Es Más Importante Tener Extremo Cuidado Con La Interpretación De Los Resultados De Nuestros Experimentos.
Pues Nos Pueden Decir "Te Pasó Como Al De La Ranita".

Saludos
PD: a Mi Sí Me Ha Pasado.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 17, 2009)

es una bonita historia.... por alguna razon me vino a la mente una frase que manejan en hombres de negro cuando estan convenciendo a will smith de unirse a ellos...



> Hace 1500 años todo el mundo sabía que la tierra era el centro del Universo. Hace 500 años todo el mundo sabía que la tierra era plana. Y hace 15 minutos tú sabías que la gente estaba sola en este planeta. Imagina lo que sabrás... mañana


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 17, 2009)

Interesante reflexión sobre la interpretacion. Ahora sé porque cuando hago determinado experimento, no sale como lo planee y resulta ser un generador de "funciones" aleatorias...


Saludos.

PD: Lo de Men in Black es muuuyyy cierto.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 17, 2009)

si, tambien saco como conclusion que no hay que ser tan bruto en la vida para experimentar (por lo de la mutilacion de la pobre rana) .

un poco de calma y sabiduria nos puede dar buenos resultados, mejor que romper o quemar a lo bruto y tomar conclusiones apresuradas.


----------



## agustinzzz (Ago 17, 2009)

A mi la verdad me hubiera impresionado más que la rana entienda lo que le digo, pero en fin...

Una segunda conclusión sería: "Las ranas entienden lo que les dicen".


----------



## Eliana (Sep 16, 2009)

> "Las ranas entienden lo que les dicen".



hasta que les cortan las patas...


----------



## Cacho (Sep 18, 2009)

Corolario: 

Las ancas fritas de rana son una delicia. Mi próximo experimento será con un cordero


Otro ejemplo similar es:

El vino con soda te emborracha.
El whisky con soda te emborracha.
El Vodka con soda te emborracha.
Conclusión: La soda emborracha.

A mí me pasó. No sabés cómo me dejó la soda...

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 18, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Corolario:
> 
> 
> El vino con soda te emborracha.
> ...



 Esa, ni Platón!!!!!!!! Buenisssima!!!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 16, 2009)

La conclución de cacho resultó como la del cientifico del cuento jejeje proponemos entonces NADA DE SODA para el programa "conductor designado" (ya en marcha en nuestra ciudad jeje ya no saben que inventar)... ahhhhhhhhhhhh invitame cuando hagas el cordero... asì experimentamos el asunto de ver cuanto puede saltar sin patas... no vaya a ser que al cortarle las patas deje de escuchar o comprender... ademàs, tiene que saltar bien alto para que podamos seguir soñando (como la publi de la casa jeje)


----------



## Cacho (Oct 16, 2009)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhh invitame cuando hagas el cordero...


Hice uno el otro día con unos compañeros de laburo...

¿Cuántos somos de Bahía y alrededores para hacer un asado?
(Si se prenden de más lejos, no hay problema)


----------

